# Any of these guys worth it?



## aemaki09

I got all of these guys from breeders. The CT I got when I really didnt know what to look for, I know he doesnt have a 180* spread, but I really like this boy. I didnt get to pick these PK's, I just got 3 fish out of a spawn and these are the 2 I have left, they dont have much of a slope on their anal's but thats about it. The black dragon I'm thinking about purchasing to breed to whichever of my boys is better, if they are even worth it.
SO I'd really appreciate some input!
Also, if you have any suggestions on what I should look for in females to better these guys, I'd appreciate that as well.

Blue CT - Impossible to get him to flare and stay still, so these are the best pics I could get. He's still young - so I'm hoping his caudal rays will extend more?

















Black Dragon Female -- Only pic available. Bummed she isnt flared out. Fin tears are from recent spawning. But she's priced well, proven breeder, and an interesting color. IMO










The darker of my 2 PK's

















The lighter PK 









Thanks


----------



## bryzy

They are beautiful.... um...um.... don't know your name..... They where totally worth it from what I can see in the provided pictures!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I like the CT.


----------



## aemaki09

Bryana - my name is anna 

Thanks for the compliments but I really want to know what I should work on if I breed them or if I should bother breeding them at all. I eventually want to get some off to shows


----------



## aemaki09

Apparently I have a bid in on this guy too, didnt realize it until I was looking around on AB just now.
Thoughs on him?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Hmm... The CT seems to have his topline sloping down, might be a moderate fault. You want a nice graceful topline like your HMPKs. His 1st dorsal ray is quite long, a point added. If breeding him, try to keep a solid blue. I heard iridescence with solid colors is a fault, but that might just be for reds and blacks.. The orange copper HMPK seems to have a lot of branching. It's like a OHMPK now. The color is quite nice and appears to be a skyhawk. Not sure on that one, though.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks!!


----------



## Maddybelle

I had a bid on the gold dragon HMPK a few weeks ago, but I guess whoever beat me flaked out. You could get him and find a nice matching female, but I really like your CT boy, I'd pick a different female for him. Crossing CT to another tail type creates a bunch of messy finned fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

I love that gold dragon.


----------



## aemaki09

Maddybelle said:


> I had a bid on the gold dragon HMPK a few weeks ago, but I guess whoever beat me flaked out. You could get him and find a nice matching female, but I really like your CT boy, I'd pick a different female for him. Crossing CT to another tail type creates a bunch of messy finned fish.


The hmpk female wasn't for him. I have some females being sent to me from a breeder that I know fairly well who didn't have any pics available just told me colors. So I can't post pics of them. He always has good stock IMO though
Someone beat me out on the gold dragon last minute too. That's fine though. The seller didn't have any feedback as a seller, just a buyer, so I was kind of worried it was too good to be true. The bid was only at $5.
And the seller re-listed the female hmpk that I posted on here so I guess I have to look for different girls for my 2 boys.



Any suggestions on which of the PK's I should pick to use? I think the darker one has messier rays, but the lighter one doesnt have enough slope on his anal fin.
Thanks!!


----------



## dramaqueen

One of these days I'm going to have a gold betta.


----------



## Myates

That black dragon female is on Aquabid right now, still for sale... is that you selling?


----------



## aemaki09

Myates said:


> That black dragon female is on Aquabid right now, still for sale... is that you selling?


Nope, they put her right back up after I had the winning bid on the auction that ended this morning. I talked to the guy about her and was planning to get her and a few others from him but he put her back up so I'm not gonna mess with it again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aemaki09

dramaqueen said:


> One of these days I'm going to have a gold betta.


Me too!! Someday...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Myates

aemaki09 said:


> Nope, they put her right back up after I had the winning bid on the auction that ended this morning. I talked to the guy about her and was planning to get her and a few others from him but he put her back up so I'm not gonna mess with it again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sucks


----------



## MattsBettas

I like them all!


----------



## aemaki09

So the black dragon female is officially mine. I paid for her yesterday.

I also won the auction on this boy. 









And the seller is selling me this girl to pair him with. -- I know its not a good pic, he sent me a video of her too but the link was broken, but when he say's this girl is good, I believe him, I havent seen a bad looking one yet from him.









Thoughts??


----------



## Bettafeathers

I don't know much about form but I just wanted to say that they are beautiful! I have a gold HMPK that is nearly identical to the boy you posted. I adore the last one that you posted, he has beautiful colours (same with the female  )


----------



## aemaki09

Bettafeathers said:


> I don't know much about form but I just wanted to say that they are beautiful! I have a gold HMPK that is nearly identical to the boy you posted. I adore the last one that you posted, he has beautiful colours (same with the female  )


Thanks  I'm trying as hard as I can to get quality fish at good prices, its a lot of work.


----------



## Option

The black dragon female is nice!! I like it. Are you purchasing these from Thai breeders? Or US breeders?


----------



## aemaki09

All my fish are from US breeders.

The blue male fancy and blue marble pair are actually imports but I bought them from the Transhipper directly


----------



## logisticsguy

I am not an expert on CT form but you have some great looking fish imo.


----------



## aemaki09

Thank you. The only thing I see wrong is that he doesnt have a 180* spread. I know its not required, but it is favored so it kind of worries me. The other 2 CT's I have do have the 180 but they are pet store quality and I dont really want to pass on their genes regaurdless of how beautiful they are


----------



## Coppermoon

The PK is beautiful, but a fault that I see is his anal does not come to a point at the bottom. IF the females does, then you should be fine. I don't do CT, so I'll just say that he is a beautiful fish .


----------



## aemaki09

Coppermoon said:


> The PK is beautiful, but a fault that I see is his anal does not come to a point at the bottom. IF the females does, then you should be fine. I don't do CT, so I'll just say that he is a beautiful fish .


Thanks so much for replying, I love hearing from people with experience


----------



## BettaFx

aemaki09 said:


> Apparently I have a bid in on this guy too, didnt realize it until I was looking around on AB just now.
> Thoughs on him?


pretty nice color i would prefer one with better full mask dragon. furthermore, the caudal fin needs more work to make it a sharp D shape. the white band along the fins is a fault unless it's thick enough it won't be a huge issue. Personally I would try to find a female with solid gold or yellow fins =] try to stay away with any platinum that spread on the fins. his dorsal seems pretty nice and the anal fins are a bit difficult to see but it doesn't seem too long overall i like this guy =] just small things to work on!

find female with really straight rays. and nice branching much love

Bettafx,


----------



## rubinthebetta

Bettafx, I think asukabetta already said that she didn't end up getting the gold one.


----------



## BettaFx

rubinthebetta said:


> Bettafx, I think asukabetta already said that she didn't end up getting the gold one.


woopsies =]^ aha oh well something to keep in mind if ever looking for more fish!


----------

